# FBO: Gas incontinence from bad diet and weakened pelvic floor?



## leighs (May 4, 2019)

Hey everyone, I've been a sufferer of fbo for 2 or 3 years now, hard to know exactly when it started. But it seemed to happen only in stressful situations, and then got worse and worse until everywhere I went - even 10 minutes out of the shower - I'd get comments like "Why does it smell so bad?" "Something smells like sh##". Coworkers would randomly make conversation about farting. Could never smell this myself to make things worse.

Very distressing. I've ruled out all sorts of things through doctor appointments. Like prolapses, tonsil stones, cavities, liver issues, thyroid issues, fistulas, infections. Everything always came back fine, and doctors always claimed they couldn't smell anything. Got myself into medical debt going through all these tests - because after all this I'd still get daily comments about me smelling terribly. Scheduled bare minimum hours at my job because overheard them say they couldn't be around "the person who never showers"... so barely making money right now on top of everything else









*My symptoms were:*

-Fecal body odor, on days it wasn't as bad - described as "like eggs". I feared it might be TMAU at first but it would happen even without any sweat. Wasn't on my clothes after work either. So it was either my general BO or maybe leaking gas without feeling it.

-Husband claimed not to smell it even as everyone else was complaining. But recently he visited me at work and said there was a very off-putting sour smell coming from my work area (I was the only one working that day, so no one else was in that area for hours but me).

-People would react more than 10 feet / 3 meters away

-Brain fog and constant fatigue, some days could sleep 12 hours and still feel tired

-Painful bloating, especially in the morning and at work (I worked around flour when it was at its worst)

-Feeling of trapped gas

-Post nasal drip

-Weird colorless moisture around anus - felt like sweat. happened after stress or if lifting something heavy or moving around too much (using muscles too much i guess)

-Horrible foul-smelling stools (embarrassing detail but could be relevant: the smell would linger in the bathroom for little over an hour... not normal at all)

-Constipation

-Feeling gas in stomach, like popping feeling. didn't feel this or pain in throat so didn't seem to be acid reflux.

-*Blood test revealed very low levels of vitamin D, and severely low B12*

-*Colonoscopy revealed irritation in intestines. they took a sample to check for crohns and it came back negative. but they made a note of possibly something i was eating was causing irritation*

*A theory for some of us*

Could it be some of us have developed some kind of food intolerance? They can start at any time, and there's not a lot of research in adult food allergies but many are discovering they're now allergic or intolerant to certain foods they've enjoyed as a kid.

Couple this with constipation issues or age, our pelvic floor weakens allowing a lot of gas to pass through without us feeling it at all. Leading to the leaky gas. Reading a lot of past posts, a lot of people mention their leaky gas became noticeable after bad constipation issues.

I think in my case I may have undiagnosed celiac disease. Other people over on curezone said theirs was similar, either sudden gluten, soy, or lactose intolerance.

I went in to get a blood test to check for it btw, and the reception told me they had no such appointment (even though it was confirmed over the phone) - and the next available one would be 2 months from now. So not wanting to wait any longer I just decided to cut out gluten and go on a gluten free, low fodmaps diet, with kegels and exercise. I've only been on the diet for 2 weeks and most of my symptoms have cleared up, especially the excessive gas / uncomfortable popping feeling. I'm not sure on the odor yet since I've never been able to smell it in the first place. Guess I'll find out tomorrow at the movie theater







...

Does anyone else have any other theories?

Or anyone else on a food elimination diet too right now?


----------



## Mariano (May 19, 2018)

For me is piriformis syndrome, stretching those bastards and not over using them is enough to end the nightmare for me

https://boneandspine.com/piriformis-syndrome/


----------

